# Need new headstock sleeve bushing



## westsailpat (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a 6" Atlas/Craftsman 101 . 07301 . I need a new head stock bushing . Where can I get one ? What is the size of the spindle ? It would really help me out to know that so that I don't have to take the machine apart , mic it and put it back together and then make something fit . Thanks , Mark .
Well a little searching around , I found a guy say .912 x .8125 x 1" . Is the bushing the same at both ends ?


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 10, 2017)

Pat,

No, the bushings have different part numbers (download the 101.07301 manual PDF from DOWNLOADS).  Left is L2-14.  Right is L9-14.  You can of course get them from Clausing.  

Although we have the Timken numbers for the bearings in the other lathes and mill, I can't find any place where we have the bearing dimensions for the sleeve bearing 6".


----------



## Z2V (Jun 3, 2017)

Pat,
Have you changed your bushings yet? I have the same machine and I'm thinking I'm in the same boat. I did see that the bushings are still available from Sears online, probably drop shipped from Clausing. I'd like to hear how you made out replacing them.


----------



## westsailpat (Jun 3, 2017)

Haven't done it yet Z2V , I was looking at a Sears site and it said no stock I would really like the link you are looking at . I was also looking at this place http://www.advancebronze.com/?gclid=CJfAp6S2mtMCFQiUfgodKLQCjw i would rather get them from Clausing / Sears . Mine are not good at least the one closest to the chuck but if I tighten up the clamp it works good .
Ouch,  all I have to do is look . Thx for the part # Robert . I think I will order both , thx. for the push Z2V .
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/part-number/L9-14/0009/101.html?pathTaken=partSearch&q=l9-14


----------



## Z2V (Jun 3, 2017)

I see you found them. I'll be watching to see how it goes. I will likely order some myself soon. GL

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...=modelSearch&q=101.07301&searchTerm=101.07301


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 3, 2017)

Z2V,

You can also buy the bushings directly from Clausing, usually for less than from Sears.  The M-F number for Clausing is 800-323-0972.  Tell whomever answers that you want Old Atlas Parts.


----------



## Z2V (Jun 3, 2017)

I like the idea of talking to a real person on the phone to order things. Will give them a call.
Thanks Robert


----------



## westsailpat (Jun 3, 2017)

1+ I'm calling on Monday .


----------

